
Oracle will charge companies for using Java SE 8 starting Feb 2019 - piecu
https://java.com/en/download/release_notice.jsp
======
aschampion
This is for extended support for Java SE8 only. Public updates are still
available for SE9 and later releases. Java SE is transitioning to a Ubuntu-
like release system with YY.M releases, some of which will be LTS will longer
public update lifecycles.

~~~
jacques_chester
It would be good if mods could change this link-baity title.

Oracle have a support plan that includes this kind of deadline.

[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/eol-135779.html](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/eol-135779.html)

~~~
piecu
I changed the title to be more precise. Sorry for that but I wasn't aware that
it's for older version only.

~~~
brunoborges
This is still a horrible twisted click-bait title of a HN entry.

A more honest title would've been "Oracle, as previously informed in public
roadmap, will charge for new updates of Java SE 8 starting by Feb 2019".

------
ryanianian
Title should read "for using Java SE 8"

The article/topic is specific for Java SE 8 which is an old release and will
have been an old release for several years when this goes into effect in 2020.
Not uncommon to require commercial support for old releases, it encourages
adoption of later versions (among being a bit of a blatant cash-grab).

It's not totally clear, but it doesn't seem like newer versions are or will be
subject to this stipulation.

------
taylodl
This is for extended support for Java 8. Oracle has been charging for extended
support for Java for some time now. This is not new.

Nice attempt at fearmongering though.

------
asdsa5325
Misleading.

Oracle will charge companies _for extra updates after Jan 2019_ for Java SE 8.

The very large majority of companies will be fine using the existing Java SE 8
or they'll upgrade to 9+.

------
count
That looks more like they're going to charge for Java SE 8 support, not for
using Java in general?

------
planck01
So.. Java will slowly die.

~~~
loeg
Maybe. On the other hand, Oracle can't do much about OpenJDK.

------
bitL
Hasn't extended support been like this for a few years already?

------
Nomanoddysey
What does this mean for a company that has java 8 embedded in its products?
Would customers who use those products also have to purchase java 8?

------
sacheendra
Wait, if I understand this correctly, this is only for java 8 right?

Java 9 and 10 will still be free for commercial use until further notice.

------
goldcountry
This seems like a really big deal.

~~~
tomatsu
It seems that way because the headline is a lie.

------
mtgx
Does this affect Android in any way?

